# How many amps is my service?



## Do It Right (Feb 24, 2011)

Oops...you forgot the pic.
Is your service underground?


----------



## brjl (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry, I only get the red x when I post, so I attached a link instead.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I think the meter is 200 amp rated but that has no relation to your service rating. It only means you service not bigger than 200 amps. It could still be 60 or 100 amps.

What size is the main breaker in your service panel?


----------



## brjl (Dec 1, 2009)

My main breaker is 100 amps, I guess what I am really asking is, could I install a 200 amp panel with this meter???


----------



## brjl (Dec 1, 2009)

Is your service underground?[/quote]

No, it is overhead!


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You would need to upgrade the wires running up the house to the triplex and also between the meter and panel. A new socket may be required.

Why do you want to upgrade?


----------



## brjl (Dec 1, 2009)

Why do you want to upgrade?[/quote]

We are building a garage, but I do have two breakers in my main panel which I am thinking about adding a sub panel to. I am sure that is the least expensive way of doing it.


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

The meter itself is rated up to 200A, but as Jim mentioned, the meter socket may not be rated that high, and most likely your service entrance conductors are not.


----------



## brjl (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Do It Right (Feb 24, 2011)

Brjl,
Just checked the picture, the CL200 on the meter probably means it _can_ be used on a 200 amp service.
That meter socket (and wiring) is not 200 amp.
However if you have a service-change done, that same meter would plug right in to the new meter socket.


----------

